# Moving to Mexico



## renaissancefrog (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm currently thinking of moving to Mexico to learn moe about the healing arts of the Mayan culture. I would love to work at a holistic spa in Mexico and would like to know where to even start looking for employmnet/contacts. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would contact the 'holistic spas' that you know about and see what they say. I assume there are some if you want to work there


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You would have to have government permission to work, arranged by the place of employment. So, be prepared to support yourself & don't depend upon income in Mexico. You'll need a time machine to contact the ancient Mayans. Current Mayans live in the Yucatan & I doubt there are many 'spas' there.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I know there are some thermal spas in Mexico State, Ixtapan de la Sal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The use of Google, in Spanish of course, would help you find spas all over Mexico. There are hundreds; maybe thousands.


----------

